# Lost a very important part of my life today



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh my gosh I am so sorry for your loss. Minnie certainly looked like a brave soul.

At least you now know that she was older than you originally thought and she had a good, long life. 

RIP Minnie. May heaven be better to you than earth was.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awe im so sorry ! *hugs*
I almost went up into tears, Im very sorry for you're loss.
RIP minnie


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i am very sorry for your loss. she was lucky to have had you and your family make the end of her life so much better for her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the end she knew she was loved.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

That picture of your dad and Minnie brought tears to my eyes. I am so, so very sorry for your loss. Im here if you ever need to talk. I know how it feels to lose a horse very close to your heart, and all I have to say is that you are lucky that you got to say good bye.

Rest In Peace Minnie. ),:


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I am very very sorry for your loss


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Bah I'm crying - I am so sorry for your loss! **HUGSS**

My heart goes out to the both of you, but try to cherrish what Minni brought to the both of you and your lives. Gifts were given, and even though Mini is gone, those gifts will always remain.

R.I.P


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My eyes were filling up reading your story and when I clicked on the photo link, seeing the cat sitting on Minnie made me smile.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for you!


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Know that she was blessed with having you and that you made her life good. It's so hard to lose our friends. I know it's cliche but time really does heal up the wounds and you're never put through what you can't handle. I've lost many pets and it gets easier. They bless our lives for a short while and make our lives all the better.

If you still can I'd cut a good chunk of her tail hairs off and braid a keepsake for yourself. I sent my gelding's tail hairs to a lady who made a horse hair pot from it and braided the leftover hair around the lip of the pot. You can choose the color beads so I chose my show colors. I think it helps to have something that was there's to help remember them by.

Very sorry for your loss. :-( *big hugs* I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away. You just have to love them all you can for as long as you have them because you just never know. I truly believe everything happens for a reason even if right now you can't see what that reason is.


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> In the end she knew she was loved.


I think farmpony really says it best. Minnie may have not been long with you, but she had the best times of her life. and her spirit will always be with you. I've known quite a few four-leggeds who had the same . . . all that love. 

And thank you for sharing the photo of Minnie with your dad--I cried, too, but also sent them both lots of good energy.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I just can't believe she is gone. Because on Thursday night I went up to feed them, everyone was happy and walking around, I was just talking to her and then the next morning I got the call that she was down. 
I am still in shock I think.
I miss her so much.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh~ So sorry for you loss! Many wonderful things have been said here. I too think Farmpony got that right on the mark. Your girl had a very loving family! She was a lucky girl to have you all.
~(Hugs)~


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you guys. All your kind words mean so much to me and my family.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry for the loss to you and your dad. Its hard when big tough men shed tears for an animal. Makes it even harder to hold it together. He looks so sad in the photo.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. At least she was loved.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> So sorry for the loss to you and your dad. Its hard when big tough men shed tears for an animal. Makes it even harder to hold it together. He looks so sad in the photo.


I know, when I took this picture he was pretty much like "She isn't going to make it."
I burst out in tears when the vet came and told us she was to be put down. It is such a sad week this week. I keep going past the barn looking for her.
And PintoBean is really really upset she is gone.



ShutUpJoe said:


> Sorry for your loss. At least she was loved.


 Thank you.
She was loved for about the last year of her life which is something good.

What makes it even more sad is that she WORKED HER HEART out for men that didn't do anything for her, she was lame, and about 800-1000 pounds underweight. She was finally starting to look good again.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss sweety.. its never easy to lose a loved one. 

RIP baby


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you poor thing. It's always hard to let go of the one's you love. So sorry, for your loss. 
A lot of people don't understand that pets become part of your family, and the grief of that loss can often be equal to that of losing a human family member. RIP Minnie.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats really sad, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you all.
I know what you mean how people don't understand. I had a problem with my boss over this.. But don't worry, its all ok!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw dani, I'm sorry to hear about Minnie. She at least had a great life with you guys till the end. -hug-


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is so sad! I bet you she waited until you guys were there with her. How lucky she was to have you guys by her side. What a blessed mare she was to have been sold to you guys, been pampered until it was her time to go.
My prayers are with you guys. All our love from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I feel for you It must be hard at least you know she went with people who loves her around her and knowing that u guys loves her.
May she rip i'm so sorry I'm crying to.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, how sad for you all :-( At least she went with the ones who loved her near.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss paintluver. I am glad to hear she was so loved and well taken care of in the end.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone, it is still weird without Minnie with us. 
I am really happy that she had a good last couple of months. She was such a sweet mare that didn't deserve to be treated as she was, she could have lived so much longer if she wouldn't have been pushed so hard. I feel so bad that she had such a sucky life before us. 
But atleast she was happy.
She didn't want to give up at all. I think she wanted to stay for my dad. She loved him with all of her heart, and (Not being a horse savvy person at all) loved her most of all because he was helping her get healthy again. 

It has def. been a sad sad week without her.

RIP my sweet sweet girl.
♥♥♥


----------

